# Ethical Clothing Companies. Let's make a list!



## PrettyBird

Can we make a list of ethical clothing companies? I have started to only buy clothing from either thrift stores/used ebay or ethical companies. It is SO hard to find anything. Especially for DD.

PS. Does anyone know anything about Motherwear? I thought they were okay because their shirts were made in the USA but I ordered some bras from there and they were made in China. Boo.


----------



## eco_mama

hmm..Kidbean.com is pretty good. They have some hemp shoes for dc. It's SOO hard to find non-leather shoes sometimes.

2 good resources are http://www.greenpeople.org and http://www.happyhippie.com


----------



## sunnysideup

American Apparel is sweatshop free clothing. Made in downtown LA. They have some Sustainable Edition fabrics made from environmentally safe organically grown cotton.
http://www.americanapparelstore.com/index.html


----------



## KaraBoo

I was just coming here to ask if anyone knew where to get quality clothing from non-sweatshop-using companies.


----------



## bendmom

Of The Earth makes clothing from Organics and Hemp. They sell to catalog companies, and shops. Since they are located out of our town, they donate 10% off all profits to local charities and non-profits.


----------



## swimswamswum

This is an important issue to me too, so I'm really interested in the answers. I like American Apparrel but a lot of it is too sexy for me- it's a good source for undies and tees though.

Here's a link from a google search. I think they make the ad buster shoe. . .
http://nosweatapparel.com/
http://www.newdream.org/consumer/clothing.php

I have a real problem finding ethical work clothes. I have to look nice for work and it is really hard to find non-sweatshop clothes. I might have to start going to consignment stores. Right now, most of my work clothes are from LL Bean and Lands End. I know they're bad, but I think they're less bad than a lot of mall stores. Is anyone else in the same boat with work? If so, what do you do?


----------



## KaraBoo

What about clothing such as jeans, flannel blazers, dresses that aren't hippy-type dresses? I mean no disrespect. I think hippy/earthy type clothing is pretty. It's just not my style.


----------



## PrettyBird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimswamswum* 
This is an important issue to me too, so I'm really interested in the answers. I like American Apparrel but a lot of it is too sexy for me- it's a good source for undies and tees though.

Here's a link from a google search. I think they make the ad buster shoe. . .
http://nosweatapparel.com/
http://www.newdream.org/consumer/clothing.php

I have a real problem finding ethical work clothes. I have to look nice for work and it is really hard to find non-sweatshop clothes. I might have to start going to consignment stores. Right now, most of my work clothes are from LL Bean and Lands End. I know they're bad, but I think they're less bad than a lot of mall stores. Is anyone else in the same boat with work? If so, what do you do?

Have you tried surfing ebay for lightly used or "new with/without tags" clothing? I really like the way Gap pants fit me but I do not want to support them. I went on ebay to look for the exact pant I wanted and found "used" items that people bought and never wore (they even had tags on them). I know it is always a gamble but you can get some really great deals. Of course the clothes are still made in sweatshops so it is not ideal but my money is not going to the company that way. A lot of times I find better deals and more selection from ebay used than local thrift shops.

It is difficult to find stuff, but I think the more we try the more we are creating a market for ethically produced goods.


----------



## mom2x

I am glad this was posted. I have been having a hard time finding organic clothes for my kid. The baby and toddler and adults are easy especially since 2nd hand clothes usually have a lot of life left in them, but it seems like once you reach 4t there are no more organics to be found and the 2nd hand stuff gets pretty worn out - my kid was banned to Osh Kosh no man's land. I was afraid he'd have to spend the rest of his childhood in tye dye shirts and no pants - which he'd probably be fine with. Anyway, Thanks. I still haven't seen any pants but it looks like there are a lot of new leads.


----------



## merpk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimswamswum* 
I have a real problem finding ethical work clothes.


Your problem is solved.









Their clothes are beautiful, professional, elegant, made well, inexpensive, and _very_ cool.

And their customer service is excellent.

And they are all about fair trade and empowering women.

I love this place. Can't you tell?


----------



## swimswamswum

Thanks. I'm not sure it's my style, but there were some beautiful pieces there and the company sounds great.


----------



## merpk

Quote:


Their clothes are beautiful, professional, elegant, made well, inexpensive, and _very_ cool.

And their customer service is excellent.

And they are all about fair trade and empowering women.

I love this place. Can't you tell?









Bumping in honor of the start of the gift-buying season on the other side of the pond ...


----------



## amyleigh33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimswamswum* 

Here's a link from a google search. I think they make the ad buster shoe. . .
http://nosweatapparel.com/
http://www.newdream.org/consumer/clothing.php


I don't know who made the Adbuster shoe Ver. 1 but I don't think it was No Sweat, however Vegetarian Shoes (http://www.vegetarian-shoes.co.uk; or US Supplier MooShoes www.mooshoes.com) makes the Ver. 2

Personally, I think the most ethical place to buy clothes is at a thrift or consignment shop. After that, the places mentioned that I know are good (No Sweat, American Apparel) are there, you can also try SpiritStream hemp, HTNaturals (formerly HempTown)...

Has someone already mentioned the greenpeople.org search engine?

hmm... I got a lot of my clothes from local designers at a local store. Pricey, but I don't feel the need to have a lot of clothes so 1 $30 shirt does me as good as 5 Wal-Mart shirts would.

I'm gonna keep thinking about this and post more companies when I think of them. I am sure I know of more.


----------

